# Kenmore 158.16801 Manual Search



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I was gifted with a nearly new vintage Kenmore 158.16801 today and I cannot find a manual for it to save my life, except for http://www.sewusa.com/Sewing_Machine_Manuals/Kenmore_Manuals/1680_Instruction_Manual.htm which wants $10 + some outrageous shipping charge. I've tried the links that were posted in the "Manuals Sticky" but this is all I could find. 

Spoke too soon...found one on eBay for $8.90 (free shipping)

Anyone familiar with this model or have another site they can point me to?


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Here ya go. 

http://www.scribd.com/doc/17471766/Kenmore-Manual-1581-1680168216901780178117821785178601786117862


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Ooooooh, thank you!!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Dandish said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/17471766/Kenmore-Manual-1581-1680168216901780178117821785178601786117862


How do you do a search on this site. I tried to search for a manual for a Kenmore model 340.1991180 but it comes up with anything but any kind of sewing machine manual.
Then I found the manual section but came up empty handed when trying to search. 
Any ideas as to where we could get a good copy of an owners manual would be appreciated. 

Elaine


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

To do a search in this forum, there is a "Search This Forum" box at the upper right-hand corner of the Sewing & Quilting section. Click that and then fill in the key word(s) you're looking for.

Also, there is a 'Sticky' called: "Sewing Machine Manuals" at the top of the list of message threads in this forum. Here's a link for your convenience: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...g-quilting/274825-sewing-machine-manuals.html


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Actually that is not what I meant. I was trying to refer to the link that Dandish had put in. I also had forgotten about that link you referred to. 

Elaine


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Elaine - 

I don't know about that site - I just came across it as I was searching for Pam's manual. 

I've been searching for yours, too, but I can't (so far) find a free one. I have come across service and owner's manuals that you pay for - but I'll keep looking.

I think you already know this, but your machine is apparently made by Necchi, and it's the equivalant of a Necchi Logica 591 or 592...I'm searching on that too. It's a tuffy! I love looking for things like this though. 

I'll let you know if I come up with anything.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Dandish said:


> Elaine -
> 
> I don't know about that site - I just came across it as I was searching for Pam's manual.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to do this search. 
Yes it is the equivalent of a 592 as far as we could find and we are also now on a hunt for a motor from the same types of machines. The one in this machine was burnt out as best I can describe. When Joe went to remove it from the machine it broke in a couple of places too. 
We found a service manual but not an owners manual. Even if you come across some that must be paid for post those links as well. Down the road we could get it.

Elaine


----------

